# Who is your musical idol?



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Pretty self-explanatory title. Write about your idols in the musical world!

I'll start.

My idol has to be Björk, who I've listened to ever since I was very little (my mum used to play her music whilst she was pregnant with me :tongue.










I love her unique voice, her unique style and just her inventiveness.
Her songs are always put me in a really good mood.






And she has the best award acceptance speeches ever.
'I am grateful, grapefruit!'

Post your own below.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Leonard Cohen, without a doubt. He wrote my life.


----------



## cynthiareza (Feb 26, 2012)

Ever since I was little I wanted to be Ann Wilson (the one with black hair) of Heart! She has an amazing voice!! 





 
This video is so 80's....but hey Im old


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't have any idols (duh!), but Trent Reznor is my biggest admiration. In my opinion he's one of the most brilliant musicians/soudscape painters!


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Maria Fontosh. Not that anyone has heard of her. Rachmaninov is not my cup of tea but this still gives a hint of what she can do:


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I really like:
Tori Amos
Marilyn Manson
Aaron Stainthorpe
to a lesser extent Dani Filth
Bach
Beethoven
Andrew Lloyd Webber.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Amy Lee vocalist for _Evanescence_. 
I have no words for how much admiration and respect I have for her.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Anders Trentemøller is a god among men.


----------



## Minerva1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Frank Zappa! I could never advocate this man enough.

He perfected sarcasm and satires to the highest degree.

He was rational, cynical, intelligent, aware, hard-working and an exceptionally talented guitar player.

Rock-based orchestrated compositions with satirical lyrics? What more could one ask for.

I genuinely admire him.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I have no "idols", per se. However, I had a lot of respect for Michael Larsen. One of the greatest rappers to ever live in my opinion, as well as a fellow INTJ.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Jimmy Page


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

Björk.






This is my favorite song by her at the moment.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I have people I respect... But I can't exactly call them idols.





Jónsi from Sigur Rós





Amanda Palmer







Matsuura KISAKI Tadashi, president of the Japanese indie label UNDER CODE PRODUCTIONS, producer, bassist and professional troll.







Riku (also known as Kenji), Japanese indie singer, ex-vocalist of one of the most successful indie J-Rock bands Phantasmagoria, currently singing on a band called Lin and drinking coffee with his cats.







JUN, Japanese vocalist and guitarist of the indie band spiv states, known by his usually pink hair and loved by fangirls due to his overflowing kindness and cuteness, but he's also a good guitarist.





Miyavi, Japanese guitarist and singer. Just watch the video. He actually plays like that at all times.





This band. For the music. It's awesome.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Although I kind of like this guy too:
[video=metacafe;yt-fqymcJRSbxI/arrested_drunk_guy_sings_bohemian_rhapsody/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/yt-fqymcJRSbxI/arrested_drunk_guy_sings_bohemian_rhapsody/[/video]


----------



## Cpt Spleen (Apr 4, 2012)

For me it's *Frank Sinatra*

His music makes me happy. 

A god. 

But i really like The Black Keys and Sigur Ros too.


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

Dave Grohl
All the band members of Rush
Beethoven


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> Jónsi from Sigur Rós


You beat me to it.

I can't really describe how is music makes me feel, but both Sigur Rós's music and his solo work has just so full of hope and emotion and I just couldn't love it more. :3


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

VertigoH said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> I can't really describe how is music makes me feel, but both Sigur Rós's music and his solo work has just so full of hope and emotion and I just couldn't love it more. :3



I already loved him on Sigur Rós, but his solo is breathtaking.





When I saw this the first time my eyes were filled with tears. It's too powerful.


----------



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of having "idols", but Bob Dylan has inspired me a lot. He seems to have stayed pretty true to himself his whole life, doing whatever he likes. All the while keeping a relatively objective and light-hearted approach to life, and being open to new ideas and experiences.

And, of course, I dig his aesthetic taste.





The video is a little out of sync sadly, and I like the album version better, but yeah. One of my favorite songs of his.


----------



## Sharebaan (Apr 3, 2012)

i dont have an idol but i like jimmy hendrix and the doors and in electronic richie hawtin and venetian snares


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Asanee-Wasan

I grew up with their music :O. They were a huge part of my childhood. I haven't listened to their music since my family left Thailand, and I'm surprised that when I hear their music again recently I can still sing along with everything I heard.


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

Eminem, simultaneously as a writer, a musician and a person. The latter because he's obviously done bad sh*t in the past but he's unafraid of admitting it honestly and still being able to make fun of it comically; the former because he can write 10x better than I can and I'm pretty decent. :tongue: I've looked up a few interviews he's done and his expressions/responses are/would be almost identical to mine but I'm pretty sure that on the inside he's a lot deeper than I am, I'd say he's an INFJ, an ISTP or an INTJ rather than the ISFP I am.


----------



## Diamondeyes (Sep 19, 2011)

Jim Morrison/ Steven Tyler


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not sure I'd use the word "idol" exactly... but it's close enough. I'd have to go with contemporary Canadian folk singer Garnet Rogers. The man is fucking brilliant, no exaggeration -- especially as a lyricist and guitarist. I grew up listening to lots of folk music because of my parents' tastes, and in my late teens, I got quite into Garnet's music. (By the way, he's the younger brother of Canadian folk legend Stan Rogers, who some/many people -- well, Canadians at least  -- may be familiar with.) In recent years, I've gone to lots of his live performances and have gotten to befriend him on a personal level; we talk semi-regularly and he's become almost like a sort of father figure to me... he truly is one of the most genuine, compassionate and intelligent people I've ever had the good fortune to know. He's given me a bunch of his CDs and some of his earlier albums on vinyl for free, and made my husband and I his "special guests" at a couple of his concerts (yay free tickets!).

Being an INFP, I've always been one of those people who has sought out deep and meaningful relationships with other people, and being someone who often uses music to understand and experience the world around me, I felt an incredibly strong connection to Garnet and his music before I'd even met him. (I really hope that doesn't sound creepy or something, haha. Feeling a strong intuitive connection -- and learning to trust it in most cases -- is the way I've always been when it comes to making friends. One thing I've learned through talking to him is how incredibly stalker-ish some fans can be... people go to freakishly disturbing lengths. I would be so fucking weirded out if I was a famous person who had to deal with those sort of fans...) Anyway, if I were to make a list of the top ten best things that have happened to me in life, getting to know him would probably be right up there. Most people don't get the opportunity to even meet the people/person whose music has essentially shaped their life, so I feel pretty damn lucky!


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Mainly the dude in the OP's avatar

Also John Lennon, Damon Albarn, John Lydon, and Brian Wilson


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Ever since I first saw the music video for "Bohemian Rhapsody" Freddie Mercury has been my role model. I adored his lust for life, his stage persona and how he did what he loved until he was physically unable to. Even though he wasn't a part of my life, and I never got the chance to meet him- his voice and lyrics have carried me through some of the most important times of my life.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Tori Amos <3


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

OWL CITY! Flowers and rainbows TEEHEEHEE! 
[video=youtube;yRpkRf99tz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRpkRf99tz0[/url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRpkRf99tz0[/video]

One key word: SYNTHESIZERS. 
I LOVE SYNTHESIZERS.
I really really like Adam Young because he's so genuine, his lyrics are so pure and his music acts as a catalyst when I'm on a trip to the magical world I've made up in my head. He isn't afraid of making the music he makes, he hasn't sold out, and his lyrics are so close to how I think and feel that it just gets me. Also, did I mention synthesizers?


----------



## AmbrosialNightmare (Apr 4, 2012)

Amy lee from evanescence! :d


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't decide between Kate Bush and Joanna Newsom.






Kate Bush because she's theatrical, you can't tell whether she's being serious or funny, and through her music she explores and embodies emotions and perspectives that aren't hers. It's all really cerebral and over the top in the best way possible.






Joanna Newsom because she _has_ to write her music. All of her music comes from her trying to understand the complex feelings of what life has thrown at her, and she only writes music when it's necessary. Ys is probably one of the most brilliant albums I've ever heard, dealing with a year of her life coping with 4 major events that had her coping with mortality and finding a story that connected them all. Most people just look at the songs as fairy tales, but that's about as far from the truth as you can get. 

Have One on Me is timeless.



Moon_Child said:


> Björk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god, that song pops up in my head at the most random moments. I love it and sometimes I jokingly use it to answer questions, but no one knows what the hell I'm talking about. :frustrating:


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

Yoshiki & Toshi ^^


----------

